# Weapons-Do you like these?



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

And these?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Weapons?? Heck, that's tableware at Trish's house.

I like the rusted look, and the leathered grips.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

i like the first ones in each row. those I can find a use for.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

ooo...very cool...ditto with Vlad on the rusted look


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Too cool, I made one out of lawn mower blade before.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

perdidoman said:


> Too cool, I made one out of lawn mower blade before.


Gotta say that in your best Billy Bob Thornton Sling Blade voice.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ye yes weapons of destruction good


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Would you believe that these are injection molded plastic?


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

They look great


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

they look good FE..
kinda like dentist and doctor visit the sanatorium!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Just a little fake blood and your ready to scare. They look great Jeff. Are they going to be a new item in your catalog?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think so Bill.
If they are as good as the pictures, I'm sold.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Will the manufacture send you a sample for a hands on?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I hope I'll see them this weekend.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> Would you believe that these are injection molded plastic?


Only if Pyro tells me to.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How does one answer that??? lol
Glad I didn't have a mouthful of coffee when reading this!!!!


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

nice!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

All are good


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Those just rock... so much cooler than the old standby machetes and chef's knifes... those things are like psychopathic hillbilly evil


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

I like the second ones.
They look like something from an abandoned haunted sanitarium.
They look like they would hurt.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

those are some cool blades Jeff, very psycho-esque


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

go for it ken-what do you have to lose


----------

